# City Deer!



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Unfortunately I’m not able to harvest this guy in the fall. My friend a few streets over from me got him on camera. It’s set up for trespassers but he got this good looking guy instead. I’m in a no cull city on east side of CLE. Figured you all might like to dream about him as well.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen some monster urban bucks...probably some of the biggest I've ever seen in my life are urban deer.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

take him with a brush guard on your truck...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I've seen some nice ones in Lyndhurst.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

A few running around here , trying to get pictures of the one


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Growing up in Maumee we'd see monster city deer. They would come right up to you. Unfortunately guys couldn't resist temptation and poach some almost every year then brag about their monster buck and get caught.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Yea I remember a couple years ago there was a Monster that hung around the edge of the Metropark. Everybody in Maumee knew this deer He even had a name. Some idiot poached him and put it on facebook or some such thing. About 350 people dropped a dime on him. LOL 
Off to jail he went


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Is that Cuyahoga County or Lake County?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Cuyahoga County.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I had a pic of that deer mating with a doe!


DeathFromAbove said:


> Yea I remember a couple years ago there was a Monster that hung around the edge of the Metropark. Everybody in Maumee knew this deer He even had a name. Some idiot poached him and put it on facebook or some such thing. About 350 people dropped a dime on him. LOL
> Off to jail he went


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Hers another cuyahoga deer. He’s huntable but I’ve got one I’m hunting down south but has given me the slip for a season and a half now. Don’t tell him I’m retiring just before the rut kicks in though!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

shot1buck said:


> Unfortunately I’m not able to harvest this guy in the fall. My friend a few streets over from me got him on camera. It’s set up for trespassers but he got this good looking guy instead. I’m in a no cull city on east side of CLE. Figured you all might like to dream about him as well.


That picture is so clear it looks photoshopped. What camera does he use?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

And another that was sent to me. He’s in a NO HUNTING area


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Suburb's of Pittsburgh deer here. Taken by my BIL with his iPhone in his backyard.
















Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Living the good life


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

threeten said:


> View attachment 375957
> And another that was sent to me. He’s in a NO HUNTING area


The family has been watching that piebald since it was a fawn. He’s 5 yrs old now


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

After the big blackout years ago, a friend of a friend worked for a company that got hired to clear power line rights of way in the Cleveland area. Guys a big deer hunter and said he never saw such bucks as he did in the suburbs of Cleveland! 

When U ran sales routes in the area, I saw big family groups of deer bedded down in people's front yards. One time I was driving down this road and saw a doe, followed by 2 spotted fawns, step up to the edge of the road. I took my foot off the gas and poised it over the brake just in case. No need. She looked both ways, and as soon as I was past and the coast was clear. She and her fawns trotted across the road.

I thought, "Man! These deer are really getting smart!"


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Look up utube videos by "seek one". Most of there hunts are urban hunts. It's pretty cool stuff!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

5 years ago I was driving in the city of Westlake and spotted this guy. Gnarliest looking buck I've ever seen. Traffic was stopped to look at him.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow and three legged to boot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

